

Show HN: I just launched my site giving away my art for free - getza
http://www.getzaceramics.com

======
ezl
i love this. congrats. beautiful site. very "do things that don't scale" with
the launch strategy.

~~~
getza
Thank you, I'm giving my art for free as an act of personal affirmation. I
think the idea has the potential to scale.

------
alanmulhall
Congrats, nice cups!

